# Rabies Vaccine/Benedryl



## lillie24 (Jul 16, 2008)

My dog (10 lbs) was given a Rabies Vaccine, with a shot of Benedryl at clinic. I thought it was ood, but vet said was to prevent a reaction. Later in the day WAS having a reaction, shaking/rubbing head. After calling was told to give more benedryl, dog was getting hives. Did anyone have a dog who had a reaction to vaccine? If so how long did it last? I never had this occur with any of my dogs. How long is safe to keep on benedryl and is there anything else I can do??


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Some dogs with allergies are kept on Benadryl for months. It's safe to use, but I imagine you won't need to for more than a day or two. Was this the first time this dog had a rabies shot? It could have been something completely unrelated too, and just poor timing.


----------



## Colie (Oct 30, 2012)

The first allergic reaction my dog had was easily treated with Benadryl for two days. Unfortunately her allergic reactions continue to increase in severity with each round of vaccinations. Now we have split vaccinations and rotate the rabies every two years. She is pretreated before the appt with Benadryl and then given a steroid before the vaccination and continue with the Benadryl 2x daily for 2 days. I found the reactions also had a large time delay as much as 10 hours after the shot. Just monitor the dog and don't dismiss the symptons, they can escalate if the Benadryl isn't working. Hope it clears up soon!


----------

